# Working out on a graveyard schedule...what works for you?



## Heelhook22 (Dec 13, 2010)

This question is for the folks that work out on a graveyard schedule.  What works best for you?  I work a 1000PM to 0830 AM schedule.  I tend to go to bed around 1000 AM and wake up around 0400PM.  That said, trying to eat 6 meals a day proves very difficult as I work in a cleanroom where no food is allowed.

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Heelhook


----------



## LAM (Dec 13, 2010)

if you only sleep for 6 hours that leaves basically 18 to get in 3 meals and 3 large snacks.  you have to get some kind of breaks at your job try to come up with some high calorie snacks that can be consumed quickly even something like PB & Jelly


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 14, 2010)

I find it easiest to train whilst on the graveyard shift.  I work 11pm-7am.  I get home around 730 in bed at 8am, up a 4 or 430pm.  Have something to eat straight away with a protein shake.  About an hour after that I lift, then have a massive meal after that.  

Don't think its all that necessary to eat 6 meals condense them into 2 or 3.  I find that if my last meal b4 work is a big one I don't get hungry throughout the shift.


----------



## Heelhook22 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> I find it easiest to train whilst on the graveyard shift.  I work 11pm-7am.  I get home around 730 in bed at 8am, up a 4 or 430pm.  Have something to eat straight away with a protein shake.  About an hour after that I lift, then have a massive meal after that.
> 
> Don't think its all that necessary to eat 6 meals condense them into 2 or 3.  I find that if my last meal b4 work is a big one I don't get hungry throughout the shift.



Thanks for the help.  That's pretty much what I do too.  From what I've been reading though the 6 meals is supposed to be paramount to keeping your metabolism up.  Sometimes I wished I worked at a desk where I'm allowed to have a protein shake next to me...


Heelhook


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 14, 2010)

I always found working out in the morning just before bed to be the most effective. I worked 12 hour shifts straight through 6 pm to 6 am and I found going to the gym after that no one was there and I could do what I needed without interruption have my protein and sleep like the dead until I did it all over again.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 14, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I always *found working out in the morning just before bed* to be the most effective. I worked 12 hour shifts straight through 6 pm to 6 am and I found going to the gym after that no one was there and I could do what I needed without interruption have my protein and sleep like the dead until I did it all over again.



I'll give that a try on Thursday morning, see if the energy levels are any different, they shouldn't be seeing as I spend the whole shift on here.


----------



## Heelhook22 (Dec 15, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I always found working out in the morning just before bed to be the most effective. I worked 12 hour shifts straight through 6 pm to 6 am and I found going to the gym after that no one was there and I could do what I needed without interruption have my protein and sleep like the dead until I did it all over again.


 
Tried this.  Yes I agree you have the gym all to yourself, but I personally found it hard to sleep after working out.  Also, I would wake up prematurely cause I was starving!

At any rate, glad to hear it worked for you!

Cheers,

Heelhook


----------



## Marat (Dec 15, 2010)

Eat between training and going to bed, perhaps that may help.


----------



## djk80 (Dec 19, 2010)

I work an overnight shift also 730-730 but I can always eat at my desk. I would suggest is bring lots of food with you and eat on every single break possible!

I try and always eat before my shift and after as well. Just find food when you can depending on what your work gives you for breaks. Bring chicken breats, pasta, almonds or whatever your diet consists of something easy tho would prob be best that you can just pop and eat right away.....

As far as the gym goes I sometimes go on my breaks when Im overnight to a 24/hour gym....if not I go right after my shift.....With the night shift I just sit at a desk all day though and its pretty dead I wont lie sometimes I even workout while Im at work (ie abs for 20-25 mins or something like that)

I guess it all depends on your schedule and work environment everyone is different you just gotta do what you can


----------



## Heelhook22 (Dec 19, 2010)

So for you folks working graves, do you find you flip your schedule back to normal on your days off?  Or do you continue to keep your graveshift hours on your days off?

For me personally I find myself catching up on sleep on my days off, so my circadian rhythm gets really messed up.


----------



## yeksetm (Dec 20, 2010)

Heelhook22 said:


> So for you folks working graves, do you find you flip your schedule back to normal on your days off?  Or do you continue to keep your graveshift hours on your days off?
> 
> For me personally I find myself catching up on sleep on my days off, so my circadian rhythm gets really messed up.



I personally go back to a normal sleeping pattern. I usaully get 4 or 5 days off after my last graveyard shift, so what I do is go home and sleep for maybe 4 hours at most and then get up and do my thing.  I then go to bed at a normal hour and wake up good as gold the next day.

Last Thursday I finished and instead going straight to sleep I went to the gym, I had a wicked session, actually did PR's on the Deads and DB bench and then went to bed.  I always thought id have less energy working out after graveyard but I felt great.  Give it a try.


----------

